# Moving to Japan



## gauravdas1782

Hi,

I am looking to move to Japan. Can I apply for PR and if yes what is the process
Appreciate if anyone can assist me


----------



## larabell

You can always apply but there's a near-zero chance you'll be approved until you've been living here for around 10 years (less if your spouse is Japanese). You need to be able to prove that you've been an upstanding taxpaying resident which is a bit hard to do if you're not a resident at all yet.


----------



## gauravdas1782

thank you for the quick response


----------



## JamesInJapan

larabell said:


> You can always apply but there's a near-zero chance you'll be approved until you've been living here for around 10 years (less if your spouse is Japanese). You need to be able to prove that you've been an upstanding taxpaying resident which is a bit hard to do if you're not a resident at all yet.


What he said.
I'd also add that I have met a surprising number of people who have tried to move here without a 4-year post-secondary degree.
While it is technically possible, it is incredibly difficult to get a working visa without one.

The spousal visa is the universal back-door into the country. 
It clears out all your visa troubles, and also takes care of the insanely irritating guarantor requirement behind so many things.

I had to pass up so many great apartments when I first got here because I had no guarantor, and my insurance costs were a lot higher because I had to pay for a kind of guarantor company to co-sign.


----------

